# Bath Time!



## DeanS (May 13, 2010)

I shot this one as Aladar was attempting to climb out of the pool...after relaxing then splashing then relaxing some more...


----------



## Isa (May 13, 2010)

What a beautiful pictureeee, I love it!! It looks like he is saying ''Can I have a glass of water please?''


----------



## chadk (May 13, 2010)

Awesome


----------



## TortieLuver (May 13, 2010)

What an awesome looking boy!


----------



## mightyclyde (May 13, 2010)

What an adorable guy! Personality all the way


----------



## ChiKat (May 13, 2010)

haha he's so funny!! Mr. Personality for sure!


----------



## Jenilyn (May 13, 2010)

I love him!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kayti (May 13, 2010)

Did his front nails get manicured? How are they so perfect and short??

He's truly an amazing looking dude.


----------



## ReptileBuddies (May 13, 2010)

His nails do look great!! Do you trim them??


----------



## Laijla (May 13, 2010)

He is ADORABLE! Thanks for sharing the picture - it made me grin and grin!  His nails do look like he just got back from the salon and now he is having a soak (sauna) lol Lucky tort!


----------



## DeanS (May 13, 2010)

Kayti said:


> Did his front nails get manicured? How are they so perfect and short??
> 
> He's truly an amazing looking dude.



The original owners (of my house) put in concrete bike paths so my torts have 75% grass 25% concrete to roam around over approximately 1/4 acre. It's funny to hear them patrolling, nails shuffling on the paths


----------



## Stephanie Logan (May 13, 2010)

Absolutely a laugh-out-loud photo!

Fun in the sun!

All he needs is some water wings to be completely anthromorphized. 

What a totally photogenic tortoise.


----------



## South FL Katie (Jun 16, 2010)

Ha! Looks like he's meant to live in Florida to me  What a cute picture! You could make a really great book out of all of his funny pictures.


----------



## DeanS (Jun 16, 2010)

South FL Katie said:


> Ha! Looks like he's meant to live in Florida to me  What a cute picture! You could make a really great book out of all of his funny pictures.



hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Tom (Jun 16, 2010)

Sulcatas are the best.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jun 16, 2010)

Serious Bob competition...


----------



## Urtle (Jun 17, 2010)

DeanS said:


> Kayti said:
> 
> 
> > Did his front nails get manicured? How are they so perfect and short??
> ...



It truley makes me happy when I hear them walking, I love it


----------



## Missy (Jun 17, 2010)

He is so photogenic.


----------

